# Nismo Racing Seats! Question/Opinions



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

anyone got any experience with these? >http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...em=7913261008&category=33701#ebayphotohosting

will the brackets fit a b14 without mod?
another question and not just for these particular seats how/could you use the factory seat belts? i mean the buckles are built onto the factroy seats any help appreciated!!!!


----------



## flyguy4386 (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm not positive but those look to be like generic knockoffs, if you look at the sellers other auctions the same seats come in like 12 different aftermarket companies. Maybe I'm wrong but ust a guess.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

not to be mean, but do you really think you can get real nismo seats for $200, they will more likely run you like 800 a piece.. look at some sparco stuff..


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont care if there real authintic nismo or not. in fact i dont even care if there nismo anything!, it is a plus though :thumbup: . can anybody just give me an answer pertaning sp? to my question will the bracket work for a b14??? but dont get me wrong i am open to looking at other choices, but can you suggest anything even close to that price range? this is for a daily driven high school student, hints the factroy seat belt part by the way. all i realy want is some extra boulser to hold me in a lil tighter, the factroy buckets are just not up to par


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its hard to tell since they dont show a picture of it, you might be able to use your current ones or buy some oem ones


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

what no pic? sorry there was when i posted heres one with pics ( same seats) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7912567025&category=33701&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

Your still gonna have to buy brackets. sentra brackets are welded onto the seats. Corbeau makes em.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

microsweper said:


> what no pic? sorry there was when i posted heres one with pics ( same seats) http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7912567025&category=33701&sspagename=WDVW


sorry, meant no pic of the bracket..i saw the seats


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why not get real seats like sparco non reclinables for about $250 per seat, then get FAKE nismo ones...everyone will know they are fake. theres a kid around down here that has them, and people always laugh haha


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

and all these fake seats are suppose to be very unconfortable...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> and all these fake seats are suppose to be very unconfortable...



you get what you pay for....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

exactly


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

they do look kinda decent though.


----------



## 141 (Oct 29, 2003)

cheap seats could be dangerous too...

for your safety buy a good pair of seats


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

141 said:


> cheap seats could be dangerous too...
> 
> for your safety buy a good pair of seats


Why?


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

stock seats are designed to give way at a certain impact velocities as part of the safety system of the car 
some cheap seats may not have been tested nor designed for the appropraite speed or may break easier than the stock ones wereas sparco corbeau and others have fia certifications on it


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i sat in a pair of TENZO R's and they had to be one of the most comfortable seats i have been in... but i have never been in corbeau or sparcos


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

i bought a blue and black monza from a coke head for $20, but it just sits in my closet. sometimes i sit in it when i play gran turismo.


----------



## Bryan200sx (Jan 23, 2003)

stock celica tricks do the job nice..... and stock se-r seats too or g20 leathers.....


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i think the g20 leathers are the best.. they are awesome looking


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I was wondering the same thing about those ebay seats.
I wondered if the bracket would fit, I doubt it.
Also I was wondering how much seat quality $200 would buy.

Seth


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

they are just for show prolly, they are most likely the most unconfortable seat you could get..`


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

They include a UNIVERSAL slider. It is simply a bracket that allows it to slide back and forth. you will need a bracket to bolt it in the car. The problrm with ordering a bracket for them is figuring out what mounting bolt pattern they use. MOMO/Sparco are the same pattern while corbeau is different. So it would be hard to tell you where to get brackets.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> why not get real seats like sparco non reclinables for about $250 per seat, then get FAKE nismo ones...everyone will know they are fake. theres a kid around down here that has them, and people always laugh haha



I think he said it was for a daily driven high school student...I doubt they want/need a fixed racing seat. 

My Corbeau TRS's are really nice. Not the best for extended road trips, but great for around town driving.

The Recaros I've sat in were the most comfy I've found. :fluffy: 
Not sure what model they were.


----------

